# Life at the yard



## madfordilly (Feb 4, 2015)

please comment what you think of the story so far.


----------



## madfordilly (Feb 4, 2015)

This is a fun short story that I have really enjoyed writing. I'm writing some other threads so make sure to check them out!


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

I liked it!

Keep it going please!


----------



## madfordilly (Feb 4, 2015)

Thankyou and I will


----------



## madfordilly (Feb 4, 2015)

Also clydesdales I have written chapter one of my new story the rivers edge


----------



## madfordilly (Feb 4, 2015)

I mean mirrors edge


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

I've just read it!!


----------

